# Soignon Goat Cheese



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG. I stopped at: 

THE HOUSE OF CHEESE, 34 Sq Byward Market, Ottawa, ON

when I renewed my passport yesterday. Picked up about 150 grams of this. It is semi-firm, has a soft rind, slightly salty--it is so frigging good if you like goat cheese. The House of Cheese ships in Canada, can't in the US. I hope this cheese is still available when I have to go back to get my passport at the embassy....To eat the cheese, I put it on Knaeckerbroed, with some black Greek olives on some, capers on the others. Shouldn't have bought that--I'm addicted.


----------

